# Southern Ontario... Finally getting some snow tonight?



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

They are calling for 5-15cm (2-4 inches) between tues night and wed night around here depending on what station you listen to. Not much... but it's Dec 8th and we haven't had any yet!

Bring it on!


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

there calling for 20-35cm here...will be a hell of a big ass storm for our first..

good luck to you


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

Woohoo have fun, your first year too eh? Best of luck to ya!

It's not looking good right now.... might just get rain here lol

goin to bed regardless.... see what 4am brings


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

well... that was wild. Wet crap... and lots of it. Couldn't back drag, too sticky. Had to scrape it a bit at a time (and not just me, the new guy.... but everyone I talked to) the backdrag out. What a mess. 

Bedtime...


----------



## rngr (Oct 30, 2009)

I found it the same. Hard to back drag when it's that sloppy out. Was my first time out in my first season. Can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## T-O/Slim (Nov 24, 2009)

In my 8 years of plowing I've never started the season with soooo much WET STICKY CRAP.
I love plowing and will plow for a long time, with that said with that storm you had to be very carefull. Verry heavy and you cant see any banks or edges yet, making it verry possibel to hit a jut out and blow a line, remove large amounts of sod( I heard of one guy working for a town sub who plowed 8 front yards before realizing he was on the wrong side of the road, the side walk was on the other side of the street). And trying to stack that was just plain misserabel, you couldnt make large piles without worrie of breaking things.

Love the snow, love the buissness, hated that storm. With that said, 46 houses done in 18 hours (40 phone calls with complaints) 65 industrial and resi condos in 12 hours (0 phone calls) and then 3 days wourth of spot cleaning, edge cleaning, spot salting and widening side walks. Not too worried future storms, resi guy was Brand new as was shoveling crew. All will improve and all the money makers are happy, future storms should be done in 8-10 hours.


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm still getting calls... Glad to hear that's the worst a lot of people have seen...

Made some good money tho. Here's hoping next time is just deep enough people don't want to shovel... but not effin wet and sucky...


----------

